# 2010 Saxo Bank kit released



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I like it


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice, wonder what the shorts look like, i already have the 2009 shorts & Luxemburg jersey so might wait till 2011 to buy new stuff as they wont be Team Saxi Bank then


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the topographical touch on the white panels.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i saw them out training today, new kit looks very nice


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice- still matches my Saxo Bank Tarmac SL2. . . :thumbsup:


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I like it, but what is with the 1/2 zip?


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

There always seem to be full and 1/2 zip options... I saw pics of the team riding with their jerseys fully unzipped.

Shorts nearly all black for those wondering.... looks classy!

Interesting that Lululemon is now a sponsor!...


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Gets my vote for best kit of 2010, of the ones I've seen anyway.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice. as far as ProTour kits, best I've seen. Wish Garmin had changed a bit more on theirs this year. Think last years was better.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Specialized6000 said:


> very nice, wonder what the shorts look like, i already have the 2009 shorts & Luxemburg jersey so might wait till 2011 to buy new stuff as they wont be Team Saxi Bank then


Where did you find the Luxemburg champion's jersey? I can't find it anywhere?

The new kit looks quite good. Probably one of the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Riis always seems to sport nice kit, they've had a different but tasteful design almost every year.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

empty_set said:


> I like the topographical touch on the white panels.


Yup, used the same idea (last year's design) on my local club's kit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Like SKY and BMC, but Saxo's is the best 2010 jersey so far - by a long shot - with, Radio Shanty's and that Big Foot-on-droppings kit fighting it out for ugliest.

If Superman rode a road-bike, he would wear Saxo...scratch that, he does => Jens!

(IMHO - Still think Cervelo TT's black kit was the best of 2009)


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok...so Saxo is Specialized..and so is Astana...I guess Saxo won the battle to not have 3545675687679 red S's all over the kit.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

That's sweet. (And I'm starting to get pretty excited about next season.)


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Where did you find the Luxemburg champion's jersey? I can't find it anywhere?
> 
> The new kit looks quite good. Probably one of the best.


here is the link to the SaxoBank shop http://www.team-saxobank.com/shop_products.asp?cat_id=4

Its down the page a bit sold out though, i got mine back in September

seems almost all the team branding clothing is sold out, right considering new stuff is out soon.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Get em while thier here!*



Specialized6000 said:


> here is the link to the SaxoBank shop http://www.team-saxobank.com/shop_products.asp?cat_id=4
> 
> Its down the page a bit sold out though, i got mine back in September
> 
> seems almost all the team branding clothing is sold out, right considering new stuff is out soon.


If you like the kit, get it while you can.
Saxo Bank's sponsorship is on its last season.
New main sponsor for 2011 season will mean a complete overhaul of the kit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Sold Out!*



Specialized6000 said:


> here is the link to the SaxoBank shop http://www.team-saxobank.com/shop_products.asp?cat_id=4
> 
> Its down the page a bit sold out though, i got mine back in September
> 
> seems almost all the team branding clothing is sold out, right considering new stuff is out soon.


Yep, it's sold-out (Danish: "udsolgt"). Pretty good considering the economy.
Hope they get the new stuff up on the site soon.
I already have last years' Saxo jersey, but would love a Danish Champions Jersey as well!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

twiggy said:


> There always seem to be full and 1/2 zip options... I saw pics of the team riding with their jerseys fully unzipped.
> 
> Shorts nearly all black for those wondering.... looks classy!
> 
> Interesting that Lululemon is now a sponsor!...


Looking at other team kit promotional photos, I now assume they generally use partial-zip because it makes it easier to see the logos.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Nice, classy.


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*Sportful*

Nice to see Sportful getting into the Pro peloton apart from the Italian National team.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Sportful and Castelli*



Spezzoto said:


> Nice to see Sportful getting into the Pro peloton apart from the Italian National team.


Doesn't Sportful own Castelli? Wonder what that might mean in terms of the 2011 jersey - they might stick with Sportful, but I think Castelli did a great job with Cervelo TT's kit.


----------

